# Samsung SL202, Grr.



## GreenHomeSewing (Sep 30, 2010)

New here *waves*

I realize this camera is "low in standards" to what others here are using, but maybe someone has insight?

I treat my camera very well.  Amazingly, no harm has befallen it yet!  I bought this just after Christmas last year.  I use it regularly, at least once a week, but it certainly isn't a heavily used camera IMO.
I used my camera yesterday taking pictures of my truck.  I turned the camera off, came inside, plugged it into my computer to load them, and the triangle light on the USB went red, green, then began blinking orange.  This was plugged USB into my laptop (which I've always used with it.)
The camera will not turn on at all now, with or without the USB.
This morning I used the plug adapter/USB to charge it without my laptop.  I get a red, green, orange, then nothing.  Camera will not charge, will not turn on.
I  called Samsung.  They offered to sell me a new USB for $20.



I need this camera.  I have a business to run and was set to stock more online today.  I also need the truck pictures to sell it.
I'm not convinced this USB is truly worth $20 (eBay anyone?) or if it would actually fix the issue.  Sounds more like battery to me.
Can anyone help?


----------

